# Western Wa Rides?



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Anyone here done rides up to Hurricane Ridge over at Oly NP? 

Is 5000' in 17 miles considered a lot? I'm pretty new to the biking thing so not quite sure what qualifies as impressive. Also, what is the ride up to Paradise like? That looks to be a pretty cool climb, too.

Anyone doing the Chilly Hilly over in BI on the 29th?


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*I am*

probably. Depends on the weather and we just had a baby girl so depends on how the family is doing. It's a GREAT ride! with all the people and the atmosphere can't be beat. You got your hybirds and your racers all togehter in one mass of humanity!


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Washington climbs*

Hurricane ridge will challenge the best climbers. Paradise is a great climb, look at the RAMROD route put on by Redmond Cycling Club. A couple other great climbs are the Orondo grade, Mission Ridge and Cayuse pass. Washington has no lack of climbing challenges.


----------



## mrcinelli (Jan 30, 2004)

*Try some other climbs~*

The Chilly Hilly is a great way to start the season. 33 miles, great scenery, wonderful riders, and a few hills. Definitely check out Ramrod. Go to active.com to register by 3/19.
Also consider the Tour de Blast (good long climb), 7 Hills of Kirkland ( numerous but short hills), ride to any of a number of passes (Snoqualmie, Stevens, Cayous). Good luck and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## funnyman126 (May 21, 2004)

*Hurricane Ridge*

I'm headed up the Hurricane Ridge on my Gary Fisher Hard Tail in Early June. 

Has anyone been to the top recently????

What have conditions been like????

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jackthecat (Jun 15, 2004)

*Mt Baker*

There is a climb up Mt. Baker in Sept, check your local bike shop. If you can do Hurricane Ridge, you can do Mt. Baker, and you are obviously smaller than me (6'2", 210lb). 

Hope you did Chilly. Camano Climb is even better, couple of Hundred riders and a more challenging course.



lemonlime said:


> Anyone here done rides up to Hurricane Ridge over at Oly NP?
> 
> Is 5000' in 17 miles considered a lot? I'm pretty new to the biking thing so not quite sure what qualifies as impressive. Also, what is the ride up to Paradise like? That looks to be a pretty cool climb, too.
> 
> Anyone doing the Chilly Hilly over in BI on the 29th?


----------

